# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فرق دانشگاه آزاد پزشکی با پزشکی دولتی تهران و شهرستان ها

## Love_Heart

*به نام او که از اوئیم

سلام ببخشیدا من هنوز فرق دانشگاه ازاد با دولتی رو نفهمیدم

آخه از چه نظر اینا فرق دارن

از نظر هزینه؟

از نظر امکانات؟

از نظر چی آخه؟


یکی از دوستام گفت  منم کنجکاو شدم
*

----------


## | DEXTER |

از نظر هزینه که آره، دولتی رایگانه و آزاد پولی.

ولی از نظر امکانات دیگه باید به شهرش نگاه کنی مثلا آزاد پزشکی تهران با پزشکی دولتی بعضی شهر ها شاید قابل مقایسه نباشن.

----------


## Love_Heart

> از نظر هزینه که آره، دولتی رایگانه و آزاد پولی.
> 
> ولی از نظر امکانات دیگه باید به شهرش نگاه کنی مثلا آزاد پزشکی تهران با پزشکی دولتی بعضی شهر ها شاید قابل مقایسه نباشن.


سلام دوست عزیز

یعنی پزشکی آزاد تهران خوبه؟

منظورت از این حرف چی بود
مثلا آزاد پزشکی تهران با پزشکی دولتی بعضی شهر ها شاید قابل مقایسه نباشن

----------


## | DEXTER |

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> یعنی پزشکی آزاد تهران خوبه؟
> 
> منظورت از این حرف چی بود
> مثلا آزاد پزشکی تهران با پزشکی دولتی بعضی شهر ها شاید قابل مقایسه نباشن


کلا دانشگاه های پزشکی این طور که معلومه وضعیت خوبی دارن، باید هم داشته باشن ولی خوب همون قضیه ی شهر های بزرگ و دانشگاه برتره که میگم مثلا پزشکی آزاد تهران شاید از پزشکی دولتی فلان شهر بهتر باشه، اونم به خاطر امکانات و دبیران و قضایای دیگه.
ولی عمده تفاوت آزاد و دولتی همون شهریه دار بودن آزاده!

----------


## Love_Heart

> کلا دانشگاه های پزشکی این طور که معلومه وضعیت خوبی دارن، باید هم داشته باشن ولی خوب همون قضیه ی شهر های بزرگ و دانشگاه برتره که میگم مثلا پزشکی آزاد تهران شاید از پزشکی دولتی فلان شهر بهتر باشه، اونم به خاطر امکانات و دبیران و قضایای دیگه.
> ولی عمده تفاوت آزاد و دولتی همون شهریه دار بودن آزاده!


از همدان و شیراز و مشهدم بهتره یعنی

----------


## mohammadali

> از همدان و شیراز و مشهدم بهتره یعنی


اینا شهرای خوبی هستن فکر نکنم منظور ایشون اینجاها باشه
مثلا دانشکده آزاد عمران تهران خیلی بهتر از دانشگاه عمران گلستان (اینو چون خودم میدونم مثال زدم) قصد توهین ب کسی نداشتم

----------


## Love_Heart

کسی دیگه نظر نداره 

کسایی که تجربه دارن ممنون میشم بگن

----------


## | DEXTER |

> از همدان و شیراز و مشهدم بهتره یعنی


نه آقا. دولتی های شهر های تهران مشهد اصفهان و شیراز و امثالهم که عالین. منظورم مثلا پزشکی دولتی جاهای بعضا محرومه!

----------


## Love_Heart

> نه آقا. دولتی های شهر های تهران مشهد اصفهان و شیراز و امثالهم که عالین. منظورم مثلا پزشکی دولتی جاهای بعضا محرومه!


از چه نظر عالین

آخه یکی از دوستام میگفت اصلا هیچ فرقی ندارن 

فقط آزاد پولیه

دولتی مجانی


میگفت رنکینگ دانشگاه آزاد خیلی بالاتره

----------


## | DEXTER |

> از چه نظر عالین
> 
> آخه یکی از دوستام میگفت اصلا هیچ فرقی ندارن 
> 
> فقط آزاد پولیه
> 
> دولتی مجانی
> 
> 
> میگفت رنکینگ دانشگاه آزاد خیلی بالاتره


از همه نظر عالین، اول اینکه مثل همه ی دولتی ها رایگانه، ثانیا استادای مطرح و امکانات بیشتر و غیره همیشه تو شهر های بزرگه، حالا چه سراسری چه آزاد باشه.

کلا شما تمرکزت رو بزار روی شهر های بزرگ ، چه دولتی چه آزاد. 
آزاد پزشکی شهر های بزرگ با دولتی ها فرق زیادی ندارن جز پولی بودنشون، منظورم قیاسشون با شهر های کوچیکتره.

----------


## Love_Heart

> از همه نظر عالین، اول اینکه مثل همه ی دولتی ها رایگانه، ثانیا استادای مطرح و امکانات بیشتر و غیره همیشه تو شهر های بزرگه، حالا چه سراسری چه آزاد باشه.
> 
> کلا شما تمرکزت رو بزار روی شهر های بزرگ ، چه دولتی چه آزاد. 
> آزاد پزشکی شهر های بزرگ با دولتی ها فرق زیادی ندارن جز پولی بودنشون، منظورم قیاسشون با شهر های کوچیکتره.



مثلا فرق آزاد واحد پزشکی تهران

با 

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران یا بهشتی 

چیه ؟

اینم باز از نظر پولی بودنه یا نه؟

----------


## | DEXTER |

> مثلا فرق آزاد واحد پزشکی تهران
> 
> با 
> 
> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران یا بهشتی 
> 
> چیه ؟
> 
> اینم باز از نظر پولی بودنه یا نه؟


آره تقریبا فقط از نظر پولیه.

ولی خوب بعضیا افتخار میکنن که مثلا دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی درس میخونن چون رتبشو آوردن ولی در کل نباید فرقی بکنن.ولی خوب به هر حال کسی اگه رتبه ی هر دو تاشو بیاره میره سمت دولتی دیگه.
ولی اینکه به طور دقیق دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی نسبت به آزاد پزشکی تهران چه مزیتی داره دقیق نمیدونم، البته به جز پولی بودنش! ولی هر چی باشه هر دو تو تهران!

----------


## Love_Heart

> آره تقریبا فقط از نظر پولیه.
> 
> ولی خوب بعضیا افتخار میکنن که مثلا دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی درس میخونن چون رتبشو آوردن ولی در کل نباید فرقی بکنن.ولی خوب به هر حال کسی اگه رتبه ی هر دو تاشو بیاره میره سمت دولتی دیگه.
> ولی اینکه به طور دقیق دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی نسبت به آزاد پزشکی تهران چه مزیتی داره دقیق نمیدونم، البته به جز پولی بودنش! ولی هر چی باشه هر دو تو تهران!


*آخه بعضیا میگن آزاد یه قرون نمیارزه مدرکش 

یا مثلا میگن استادای آزاد آبکی هستن و هیچی حالیشون نیست

بعضیام میگن تو دولتی امکانات زیاده ولی رفیقم میگه چنین چیزی نیست میگه اصلا به دولتی خرج نمیکنن ولی به آزاد خرج میکنن
*

----------


## saeid_NRT

یه زمانی آزاد خیلی از لحاظ امکانات عقب بود ولی الان اینطور نیس. مورد داشتیم آزاد یکی از شهرستانها مجهزتر از دانشگاه ملی بود! اگه سراسری قبول نشدی و توان مالی داشتی دریغ نکن برو آزاد.

----------


## | DEXTER |

ببین اصلا بزار واست لیست کنم : 

1. دولتی شهر های بزرگ 
2. آزاد شهر های بزرگ
3. دولتی شهر های کوچک
4. آزاد شهر های کوچک که مدرکش زیاد نمی ارزه.

که هر چند چون من توانشو ندارم فقط میتونم به دولتی ها نگاه کنم، مثل خیلی های دیگه.

اون دوستتون حرفش رو حساب کتاب نیست. خرج کردن یا نکردن فقط و فقط برمیگرده به شهر نه به سراسری و آزاد بودن.

اینکه میگن استادای آزاد آبکی هستن مال رشته های معمولیه، در سطح پزشکی و داروسازی و امثالهم این طور نیست و حتی من شنیدم که استادای آزاد تهران بعضا همون استادای دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی اند!

میگم شهر خیلی ملاکه، خیلی!

----------


## Love_Heart

> یه زمانی آزاد خیلی از لحاظ امکانات عقب بود ولی الان اینطور نیس. مورد داشتیم آزاد یکی از شهرستانها مجهزتر از دانشگاه ملی بود! اگه سراسری قبول نشدی و توان مالی داشتی دریغ نکن برو آزاد.


آزاد واحد پزشکی چطوره به نظرتون 

استاداش و امکاناتش خوب ه ب هنظرتون هان

اگر بخوایم دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران رو با تهران آزاد واحد پزشکی مقایسه کنید چطوری استدلال و تحلیل میکنید؟

----------


## Love_Heart

> ببین اصلا بزار واست لیست کنم : 
> 
> 1. دولتی شهر های بزرگ 
> 2. آزاد شهر های بزرگ
> 3. دولتی شهر های کوچک
> 4. آزاد شهر های کوچک که مدرکش زیاد نمی ارزه.
> 
> که هر چند چون من توانشو ندارم فقط میتونم به دولتی ها نگاه کنم، مثل خیلی های دیگه.
> 
> ...




ببخشید فارغ تحصیل هستید شما؟!

آخه من تابلوی دانشکده  پزشکی تهران آزاد رو که نگاه میکردم انگار از زمان ناصر الدین شاه تغییری نکرده بعدشم شریف هم همینجوریه؟ نه

جدی میگی واقعا تو رشته پزشکی  ودارو سازی و دندون پزشکی از دولتی هم سرتره


این جملت یعنی میگید که تقریبا اکثرا از آزادیا  پزشکی استاداش همون علوم پزشکی تهران و بهشتی هستن
*استادای آزاد تهران بعضا همون استادای دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی اند!*

----------


## saeid_NRT

گاها استادای دانشگاه های ملی تو دانشگاه آزاد هم درس میدن. ولی در کل همون کاری که گفتمو بکن. پزشکی آزاد میارزه به یه رشته آبکی سراسری.

----------


## Love_Heart

> گاها استادای دانشگاه های ملی تو دانشگاه آزاد هم درس میدن. ولی در کل همون کاری که گفتمو بکن. پزشکی آزاد میارزه به یه رشته آبکی سراسری.


دوست خوبم

ببخشید شما رشتتون چیه ؟ آزاد یا دولتی

بعد اینکه دانشگاه ملی یعنی همون دولتی؟

این جملتون یعنی چی؟

پزشکی آزاد میارزه به یه رشته آبکی سراسری.

آخه تو پست بالا گفتید فرقی نداره دولتی با آزاد تو یه رشته مثلا پزشکی

----------


## | DEXTER |

فارغ التحصیل نیستم ولی دوستام هم تو آزاد تهران هستن(داروسازی) هم تو دانشگاه تهران(پزشکی).البته داروسازیه به اون شکل دوستم نیست.

شما خودتو درگیر نکن. واسه پزشکی شهر های تهران، مشهد، شیراز، اصفهان بهترین شهر های ممکن هستند چه دولتی و چه آزادشون. دیگه نپرس از چه نظر؛ از هر نظر که بگی.

شما ایشالله رتبه بیار بعد واسه انتخاب رشته با یه مشاور صحبت کن. همه چی دستت میاد!

----------


## ali_12

سلام
کسی میدونه برای رشته داروسازی دانشگاه آزاد تهران چقدر باید هر ترم داد؟به طور میانگین

----------


## | DEXTER |

> سلام
> کسی میدونه برای رشته داروسازی دانشگاه آزاد تهران چقدر باید هر ترم داد؟به طور میانگین


میانگین 2 تومن

----------


## kourosh35

> *به نام او که از اوئیم
> 
> سلام ببخشیدا من هنوز فرق دانشگاه ازاد با دولتی رو نفهمیدم
> 
> آخه از چه نظر اینا فرق دارن
> 
> از نظر هزینه؟
> 
> از نظر امکانات؟
> ...


سلام
به نظر من،بارز ترین تفاوت دانشگاه های سراسری و آزاد،پولی بودن دانشگاه آزاد هست،البته همین پولی بودن باعث میشه که تعهّدی به دولت ایران نداشته باشید و بعد از تحصیل،مدرک و ریز نمراتتون آزاد باشه.
البته معمولاً واحد های دانشگاه آزاد،امکانات رفاهی ندارند(مثل خوابگاه دانشجویی) و اگر هم داشته باشند با قیمت آزاد هست.
از لحاظ سطح علمی،دانشگاه آزاد حدود 460 واحد داره که 40 واحد از این 460 واحد،خوب و در سطح دانشگاه های سراسری هستند و واحد هایی که رشته های پزشکی،دندانپزشکی و داروسازی رو ارائه می دن،جزء این 40 واحد هستند.اساتید این واحد ها خوب هستند و در بعضی موارد،اساتید دانشگاه های سراسری هم در این واحد ها تدریس می کنند.به عنوان مثال،دانشجویان واحد ما(علوم دارویی)،رتبه های خوبی در آزمون های کارشناسی ارشد،دکتری تخصصی و علوم پایه داروسازی کسب می کنند.(رتبه های 3 و 10 کشوری آزمون علوم پایه داروسازی،اسفند 91 از واحد ما بود.).
از لحاظ امکانات آموزشی،به شخصه،امکانات دانشگاه آزاد(کلاس ها،استاد ها و آزمایشگاه ها) رو در حدّ خوب می دونم.

----------


## r-nazary

فقط دانشگاه ازاد نیست که خوابگاه نمیده دولتی هم خوابگاه نمیده اگرهم بده پولیه.
دانشگاه ازاد=پول

----------


## r-nazary

> میانگین 2 تومن


2تومن!!!!!!!!!!!
خیلی زیاده من که بودجه شو ندارم پس کلا قید ازاد رو میزنم
به امید دوووولتی.......

----------


## Love_Heart

> فارغ التحصیل نیستم ولی دوستام هم تو آزاد تهران هستن(داروسازی) هم تو دانشگاه تهران(پزشکی).البته داروسازیه به اون شکل دوستم نیست.
> 
> شما خودتو درگیر نکن. واسه پزشکی شهر های تهران، مشهد، شیراز، اصفهان بهترین شهر های ممکن هستند چه دولتی و چه آزادشون. دیگه نپرس از چه نظر؛ از هر نظر که بگی.
> 
> شما ایشالله رتبه بیار بعد واسه انتخاب رشته با یه مشاور صحبت کن. همه چی دستت میاد!



به عنوان سوال آخر

شما که هم دوست ازاد دارین هم دولتی ازشون پرسیدین تفاوتش رو یا نه؟

یه سوال دیگه اینکه میگن استادا خوب اکثرا میرن آزاد چون هم پول میدن هم اینکه دانشجو ها به خاطر پولشونم شده درس میخونن

یکی هم اینکه هزینه آزاد پزشکی چقدره؟

ترم 1

2

3 

و ...

----------


## Love_Heart

> سلام
> به نظر من،بارز ترین تفاوت دانشگاه های سراسری و آزاد،پولی بودن دانشگاه آزاد هست،البته همین پولی بودن باعث میشه که تعهّدی به دولت ایران نداشته باشید و بعد از تحصیل،مدرک و ریز نمراتتون آزاد باشه.
> 
> از لحاظ سطح علمی،دانشگاه آزاد حدود 460 واحد داره که 40 واحد از این 460 واحد،خوب و در سطح دانشگاه های سراسری هستند و واحد هایی که رشته های پزشکی،دندانپزشکی و داروسازی رو ارائه می دن،جزء این 40 واحد هستند.اساتید این واحد ها خوب هستند و در بعضی موارد،اساتید دانشگاه های سراسری هم در این واحد ها تدریس می کنند.


*من این جملات بالایی رو به طور واضح نفهمیدم*

----------


## kourosh35

> *من این جملات بالایی رو به طور واضح نفهمیدم*


کدوم جمله؟
بفرماييد تا بیشتر توضیح بدم.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## | DEXTER |

> به عنوان سوال آخر
> 
> شما که هم دوست ازاد دارین هم دولتی ازشون پرسیدین تفاوتش رو یا نه؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه اینکه میگن استادا خوب اکثرا میرن آزاد چون هم پول میدن هم اینکه دانشجو ها به خاطر پولشونم شده درس میخونن
> 
> یکی هم اینکه هزینه آزاد پزشکی چقدره؟
> 
> ترم 1
> ...


میگن توی تهران فرق زیادی با هم ندارن.

کلا دانشگاه تهران و شهید بهشتی و آزاد تهران استادای خوبی داره مطمئنا. نگران اینش نباش.کلا تو شهر های بزرگ استادای خوبی وجود داره.

درباره ی هزینه آزاد هم که یه شهریه ی ثابت داره یه متغیر ... در کل واسه ی ترم های اول از حدود دو میلیون و خورده ای شروع میشه و ترم های بعد کمی بالاتر میره...

----------


## Love_Heart

> کدوم جمله؟
> بفرماييد تا بیشتر توضیح بدم.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


  کل جملات

----------


## Love_Heart

> میگن توی تهران فرق زیادی با هم ندارن.
> 
> کلا دانشگاه تهران و شهید بهشتی و آزاد تهران استادای خوبی داره مطمئنا. نگران اینش نباش.کلا تو شهر های بزرگ استادای خوبی وجود داره.
> 
> درباره ی هزینه آزاد هم که یه شهریه ی ثابت داره یه متغیر ... در کل واسه ی ترم های اول از حدود دو میلیون و خورده ای شروع میشه و ترم های بعد کمی بالاتر میره...


*بیشتر از 3 میلیونم میشه*

----------


## kourosh35

> کل جملات


تا جایی که اطّلاع دارم،کسی که از آموزش رایگان استفاده می،کنه(دانشگاه سراسری-دوره روزانه)،بعد از پایان تحصیلش،بسته به شرایط و سهمیّه ای که در کنکور استفاده کرده،باید مدّتی رو در ایران کار کنه و تا قبل از پایان این مدّت،اصل مدرک تحصیلی و ریز نمراتش(مثلاً برای ترجمه یا ارائه به کشور های خارجی) آزاد نمی شه،مگر اینکه کلّ هزینه ی تحصیلش رو به خزانه ی دولت واریز کنه،امّا کسی که در دانشگاه آزاد درس خوانده باشه،بعد از پایان تعّهدات قانونیش(طرح/سربازی)،مدرک و ریز نمراتش از سمت دانشگاه قابل ارائه هست.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Love_Heart

> تا جایی که اطّلاع دارم،کسی که از آموزش رایگان استفاده می،کنه(دانشگاه سراسری-دوره روزانه)،بعد از پایان تحصیلش،بسته به شرایط و سهمیّه ای که در کنکور استفاده کرده،باید مدّتی رو در ایران کار کنه و تا قبل از پایان این مدّت،اصل مدرک تحصیلی و ریز نمراتش(مثلاً برای ترجمه یا ارائه به کشور های خارجی) آزاد نمی شه،مگر اینکه کلّ هزینه ی تحصیلش رو به خزانه ی دولت واریز کنه،امّا کسی که در دانشگاه آزاد درس خوانده باشه،بعد از پایان تعّهدات قانونیش(طرح/سربازی)،مدرک و ریز نمراتش از سمت دانشگاه قابل ارائه هست.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


ببخشید خیلی ممنونم از مطالبتون

فقط اینجارم نفهمیدم باز

ریز نمراتش(مثلاً برای *ترجمه* یا ارائه به کشور های خارجی) آزاد نمی شه

من میخوام برم امریکا برای پزشکی نمیتونم دیگه برم منظورتون همینه دیگه(میخوام چند سال که بخونم برم)مثلا اگر ترم 4 یا 5 باشم دولتی باید کلا 7 سالو تموم کنم نه؟

----------


## kourosh35

> ببخشید خیلی ممنونم از مطالبتون
> 
> فقط اینجارم نفهمیدم باز
> 
> ریز نمراتش(مثلاً برای *ترجمه* یا ارائه به کشور های خارجی) آزاد نمی شه
> 
> من میخوام برم امریکا برای پزشکی نمیتونم دیگه برم منظورتون همینه دیگه(میخوام چند سال که بخونم برم)مثلا اگر ترم 4 یا 5 باشم دولتی باید کلا 7 سالو تموم کنم نه؟


نه،بعد از پایان اون دوران تعهّد،مدرکتون آزاد میشه و بعد می تونید به کشور دیگه ای برید.
در مورد سوال دوم،تا جایی که من می دونم،اگر انصراف بدید و درستون رو تموم نکنید،دیگه تعهّدات قانونی ندارید.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Love_Heart

> نه،بعد از پایان اون دوران تعهّد،مدرکتون آزاد میشه و بعد می تونید به کشور دیگه ای برید.
> در مورد سوال دوم،تا جایی که من می دونم،اگر انصراف بدید و درستون رو تموم نکنید،دیگه تعهّدات قانونی ندارید.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


ممنون خیلی خیلی ممنونم

فقط هزینه آزاد چقده؟

ترم یکش بیشتر از 3 تومنه یا نه

یا ترمای بعد به 3 تومن میرسه یا نه

میگن تو آزاد باید خودمون وسایلو بخریم راسته؟

----------


## kourosh35

> ممنون خیلی خیلی ممنونم
> 
> فقط هزینه آزاد چقده؟
> 
> ترم یکش بیشتر از 3 تومنه یا نه
> 
> یا ترمای بعد به 3 تومن میرسه یا نه
> 
> میگن تو آزاد باید خودمون وسایلو بخریم راسته؟


شهریّه ثابت پزشکی و دندانپزشکی:18989390 ریال.
شهریّه ثابت داروسازی:15540740 ریال.
شهریّه ثابت دامپزشکی:14126350 ریال.

شهریّه متغیّر هم بستگی به واحد های انتخابی داره.(شهریّه متغیّر ترم اوّل خودم با 17 واحد نظری،1 واحد عمومی عملی و 2 واحد پایه عملی،4871300 ریال شد.)
در کل،فکر می کنم شهریّه کلّ دکتری عمومی داروسازی دانشگاه آزاد،حدود 40-30 میلیون تومان بشه.

در مورد وسایل،در مورد رشته ی دندانپزشکی و پروتز های دندانی،این طور شنیدم،ولی برای خودم،در واحد های آزمایشگاهی(تا حالا)،این طور نبوده و همه ی وسایل و مواد (به جز روپوش و عینک که شخصی هست)،در آزمایشگاه دانشگاه موجود بوده.

----------


## kourosh35

> فقط دانشگاه ازاد نیست که خوابگاه نمیده دولتی هم خوابگاه نمیده اگرهم بده پولیه.
> دانشگاه ازاد=پول


دانشگاه های دولتی،مثل دانشگاه تهران،علوم پزشکی تهران،علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی و ...،معمولاً خوابگاه دارند(کوی دانشگاه تهران،کوی علوم پزشکی تهران و...)،گرچه شرایط اونها سخت هست یا مقداری پول می گیرند.
ولی مثلاً واحد علوم دارویی دانشگاه آزاد،به طور کل،خوابگاه نداره.

----------


## amirofff

*تو دانشگاه آزادها فقط واحدهای تهران خوبن ( در رشته تجربی ) و در رشته های ریاضی واحد قزوین ( باراجین ) بعد از واحدهای تهران حرف اول رو میزنه , بقیه واحد ها به لعنت خدا نمی ارزن ...
*

----------


## MAHSA

> *به نام او که از اوئیم
> 
> سلام ببخشیدا من هنوز فرق دانشگاه ازاد با دولتی رو نفهمیدم
> 
> آخه از چه نظر اینا فرق دارن
> 
> از نظر هزینه؟
> 
> از نظر امکانات؟
> ...


از نظر هزینه که کلی فرق دارن دولتی تحصیلت رایگانه ولی از مزایای دیگه ولی ازاد چیزی حدود سه تومن البت فک میکنم مطمعن نیستم که شهریه ازاد چند باشه باید پول بدی---بعد پزشکی ازاد هم سطح تحصیلش بالا هست دیگه البت بعضی از دانشگاه ها مثلا پزشکی ازاد تهران از پزشکی دولتی بعضی از شهرها سطحش بالاتره

----------


## r-nazary

> دانشگاه های دولتی،مثل دانشگاه تهران،علوم پزشکی تهران،علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی و ...،معمولاً خوابگاه دارند(کوی دانشگاه تهران،کوی علوم پزشکی تهران و...)،گرچه شرایط اونها سخت هست یا مقداری پول می گیرند.
> ولی مثلاً واحد علوم دارویی دانشگاه آزاد،به طور کل،خوابگاه نداره.


تا اونجا که من دفترچه انتخاب رشته ی پارسالو دیدم اکثر دانشگاه ها فاقد خوابگاه بودن اگرم خوابگاه میدادن پولی بود

----------


## royan

> ببخشید خیلی ممنونم از مطالبتون
> 
> فقط اینجارم نفهمیدم باز
> 
> ریز نمراتش(مثلاً برای *ترجمه* یا ارائه به کشور های خارجی) آزاد نمی شه
> 
> من میخوام برم امریکا برای پزشکی نمیتونم دیگه برم منظورتون همینه دیگه(میخوام چند سال که بخونم برم)مثلا اگر ترم 4 یا 5 باشم دولتی باید کلا 7 سالو تموم کنم نه؟


خواب دیدی خیر باشه انشا ء الله برای رشته پزشکی کلا از فکر آمریکا بیا بیرون کلا ها.

----------


## avernus

پزشکی توی آمریکا اگه اول کالج بخونی 2 سال بعدش بتونی پذیرش بگیری بالای 800میلیون میشه دوسته عزیز  :Yahoo (28): فقط خرج دانشگاه رو گفتما

----------


## Love_Heart

> خواب دیدی خیر باشه انشا ء الله برای رشته پزشکی کلا از فکر آمریکا بیا بیرون کلا ها.



:yahoo (94):
*
خدا رو چه دیدی مگه چقده هزینیش دولتی بورسیه میکنه هان نه؟

خوب نکرد آزاد میریم بعد با هزینه خودمون بعد 10 میریم اونجا خوبه؟

اگر بازم نشد که هر چی خدا بخواد 

راستی مگر امریکا بده پزشکیش

تو مدرسه ما که همه معلما از درس میزنن ما هم یکم کم کاری کنیم ببین چی میشه*

----------


## Love_Heart

> پزشکی توی آمریکا اگه اول کالج بخونی 2 سال بعدش بتونی پذیرش بگیری بالای 800میلیون میشه دوسته عزیز فقط خرج دانشگاه رو گفتما


*ببخشید شما امریکا تشریف داشتید که این حرفو میزنید!*

----------


## avernus

> *ببخشید شما امریکا تشریف داشتید که این حرفو میزنید!*


من آمریکا نیستم ولی فک کنم همه میدونن که هزینه تحصیل توی آمریکا خیلی زیاده..شما فک کنم اطلاعاتتون خیلی کمه..بهتره یکم سرچ کنید تا متوجه بشید اوضاع چجوریه..بعدش فکره بورسیه رشته پزشکی رو از سرتون بیرون کنید همچین کاری نمیکنن و تحصیل رایگان برای اتباع خارجی ممنوعه و اون دولتی برای خودشونه..وقتی هند پزشکیش بالای 300 میلیون میشه..خوده آزاد و بین الملل ایران زیاد میشه چه انتظاری از آمریکا دارید؟!!! :Yahoo (28): تا اونجا که من اطلاع دارم به هیچ عنوان همون ابتدا اجازه رفتن به دانشگاه رو نمیدن و حتما باید 2 سال کالج رو برید و درسای کالج رو پاس کنید..تازه اگه بتونید ویزا بگیرید.....که خوده ویزا گرفتنش خیلی دردسر داره...سربازی هم که جای خودش... :Yahoo (28): اینا حقیقته باید قبول کرد وگرنه چی گیره من میاد مگه؟!!میتونید سرچ کنید به حرفای من می رسید.. موفق باشید

----------


## royan

> :yahoo (94):
> *
> خدا رو چه دیدی مگه چقده هزینیش دولتی بورسیه میکنه هان نه؟
> 
> خوب نکرد آزاد میریم بعد با هزینه خودمون بعد 10 میریم اونجا خوبه؟
> 
> اگر بازم نشد که هر چی خدا بخواد 
> 
> راستی مگر امریکا بده پزشکیش
> ...


هیچ بورسی در کار نیست برا پزشکی صرفا loan هست که اونم برای سیتیزن هاست.

----------


## Love_Heart

> من آمریکا نیستم ولی فک کنم همه میدونن که هزینه تحصیل توی آمریکا خیلی زیاده..شما فک کنم اطلاعاتتون خیلی کمه..بهتره یکم سرچ کنید تا متوجه بشید اوضاع چجوریه..بعدش فکره بورسیه رشته پزشکی رو از سرتون بیرون کنید همچین کاری نمیکنن و تحصیل رایگان برای اتباع خارجی ممنوعه و اون دولتی برای خودشونه..وقتی هند پزشکیش بالای 300 میلیون میشه..خوده آزاد و بین الملل ایران زیاد میشه چه انتظاری از آمریکا دارید؟!!!تا اونجا که من اطلاع دارم به هیچ عنوان همون ابتدا اجازه رفتن به دانشگاه رو نمیدن و حتما باید 2 سال کالج رو برید و درسای کالج رو پاس کنید..تازه اگه بتونید ویزا بگیرید.....که خوده ویزا گرفتنش خیلی دردسر داره...سربازی هم که جای خودش...اینا حقیقته باید قبول کرد وگرنه چی گیره من میاد مگه؟!!میتونید سرچ کنید به حرفای من می رسید.. موفق باشید



سلام مجدد

یعنی دولتی بورس نمیکنه

شاید حق با شما باشه اطلاعاتم کمه!

درسای کالج منظورتون همون دوره دبیرستان خودمونه دیگه نه؟

راستی 800 میلیون رو که یه جا نمیگیرن

سالی مثلا فوقش بشه 100میلیون تازه اگز بشه

ولی اگر درست خوب باشه یکی دوتا مقاله خوب ارائه بدی مطمئن باش رو هوا میزننت :Y (565):

----------


## Love_Heart

> هیچ بورسی در کار نیست برا پزشکی صرفا loan هست که اونم برای سیتیزن هاست.



چییییییییی

یعنی بورسیه نداره دانشگاه دولتی برای پزشکی

یعنی تا آخر باید تو همون جا بخونیم

یااابافضل 

آدم یکاریش میکنه خدا بزرگه

----------


## avernus

> سلام مجدد
> 
> یعنی دولتی بورس نمیکنه
> 
> شاید حق با شما باشه اطلاعاتم کمه!
> 
> درسای کالج منظورتون همون دوره دبیرستان خودمونه دیگه نه؟
> 
> راستی 800 میلیون رو که یه جا نمیگیرن
> ...


منظور از کالج درسای پیش نیاز رفتن به رشته پزشکی خودشونه که جتما باید پاس کرد،مدرک دبیرستان ما رو قبول ندارن،اونجا پزشکی زودتر از ایران تموم میشه فرق داره...مقاله رو نمیدونم منظورتون چیه؟مقاله isi اگه منظورتونه این مقاله کسی میتونه بده بهشون تا اونجا که من میدونم مثلا یک نفر که کارشناسی رشته مکانیک رو داره با استاد صحبت میکنه در مورده یه موضوعی تحقیق میکنه و یه مقاله رو مینویسه ویرایش میکنه و به زبون انگلیسی هم ترجمه میکنه که بعدش باید این مقاله رو قبول کنن بعدش ثبت بشه اون موقع میشه گفت مقاله رو میشه توی رزومه ثبت کرد...ولی کسی که تازه میخواد پزشکی بخونه چه مقاله ای رو میتونه ارائه بده؟برای پزشکی اغلب کسایی رو که میشناسم کشورای دیگه ای رو برای پزشکی انتخاب میکنن...آمریکا شرایطش سخته...

----------


## avernus

> چییییییییی
> 
> یعنی بورسیه نداره دانشگاه دولتی برای پزشکی
> 
> یعنی تا آخر باید تو همون جا بخونیم
> 
> یااابافضل 
> 
> آدم یکاریش میکنه خدا بزرگه


عزیزم تحصیل در دانشگاه های دولتی(رایگان) رشته پزشکی آمریکا برای اتباع خارجی ممنوعه!!خدا بزرگ که هست ولی قانونو که نمیشه دور زد اونم آمریکا :Yahoo (113):  
یه چیزه دیگه حتما باید مدرک تافل داشته باشی با نمره ایی که اونا مد نظرشونه...برای رشته های مهندسی که میدونم 2 تا امتحانه دیگه هم دارن به اسمه gre و gmat ،اینو نمیدونم برای رشته پزشکی چجوریه!!

----------


## avernus

بخاطر بسپارید که هر چهار سال در تحصیلات پزشکی هزینه های قابل توجه ای در بر دارد. برای سال 2012-2013 میانگین شهریه سالانه حدود $ 48,046  بود، و  برای  چهار سال مبلغ کل $ 225,700  بود. برای تحصیلات پزشکی  کمک هزینه تحصیلی در دسترس نیست.
این تا مدرک کارشناسی  هستش(پزشکی آمریکا اینحوریه)
منبع:EducationUSA Iran Newsletter | تحصیلات در رشته پزشکی

----------


## Love_Heart

> عزیزم تحصیل در دانشگاه های دولتی(رایگان) رشته پزشکی آمریکا برای اتباع خارجی ممنوعه!!خدا بزرگ که هست ولی قانونو که نمیشه دور زد اونم آمریکا 
> یه چیزه دیگه حتما باید مدرک تافل داشته باشی با نمره ایی که اونا مد نظرشونه...برای رشته های مهندسی که میدونم 2 تا امتحانه دیگه هم دارن به اسمه gre و gmat ،اینو نمیدونم برای رشته پزشکی چجوریه!!


دانشگاه های پولیشم مثل دولتیش خوبن یا نه؟

ولی بعید میدونم برای اتباع خارجی ممنوع باشه ها

آخه من اونجور که بهم میگفتن اکثر داشجوهای دانشگاه های امریکا از آسیای شرقی و ... هستن

----------


## Love_Heart

> منظور از کالج درسای پیش نیاز رفتن به رشته پزشکی خودشونه که جتما باید پاس کرد،مدرک دبیرستان ما رو قبول ندارن،اونجا پزشکی زودتر از ایران تموم میشه فرق داره...مقاله رو نمیدونم منظورتون چیه؟مقاله isi اگه منظورتونه این مقاله کسی میتونه بده بهشون تا اونجا که من میدونم مثلا یک نفر که کارشناسی رشته مکانیک رو داره با استاد صحبت میکنه در مورده یه موضوعی تحقیق میکنه و یه مقاله رو مینویسه ویرایش میکنه و به زبون انگلیسی هم ترجمه میکنه که بعدش باید این مقاله رو قبول کنن بعدش ثبت بشه اون موقع میشه گفت مقاله رو میشه توی رزومه ثبت کرد...ولی کسی که تازه میخواد پزشکی بخونه چه مقاله ای رو میتونه ارائه بده؟برای پزشکی اغلب کسایی رو که میشناسم کشورای دیگه ای رو برای پزشکی انتخاب میکنن...آمریکا شرایطش سخته...



دمشون گرم که قبول ندارن حق دارن دیگه بابا چرت وپرت یاد میدن مدرسه بعد میگن برو حفظ کن بیا امتحان بده نمیگن برو یاد بگیر اصلا معنی ومفهومش چیه

چند ساله تموم میشه پزشکیش عمومی

در مورد بیاقی مطالب حق با شماست

----------


## avernus

> دانشگاه های پولیشم مثل دولتیش خوبن یا نه؟
> 
> ولی بعید میدونم برای اتباع خارجی ممنوع باشه ها
> 
> آخه من اونجور که بهم میگفتن اکثر داشجوهای دانشگاه های امریکا از آسیای شرقی و ... هستن


شما یه سرچ در مورد کشور های دیگه هم کن..معلومه که آمریکا عالیه...
اینم بخون:
توجه داشته باشید که دانشگاههای پزشکی دولتی معمولاً دانشجویان  را از ایالت و یا منطقه خود  ثبت نام می کنند، بنابراین آمادگی داشته  باشید که به دانشگاههای پزشکی خصوصی تقاضا ارسال کنید.

----------


## Love_Heart

> شما یه سرچ در مورد کشور های دیگه هم کن..معلومه که آمریکا عالیه...
> اینم بخون:
> توجه داشته باشید که دانشگاههای پزشکی دولتی معمولاً دانشجویان  را از ایالت و یا منطقه خود  ثبت نام می کنند، بنابراین آمادگی داشته  باشید که به دانشگاههای پزشکی خصوصی تقاضا ارسال کنید.



پس آزمون mcat چیه ؟

----------


## avernus

> پس آزمون mcat چیه ؟


بحث ما این بود که بشه مستقیم پزشکی خوند توی دانشگاه دولتی که این ممنوعه..
آها این همون آزمونی هستش که من گفتم نمیدونم اسمش چیه...یه چیزی تو مایه های کنکوره که باید منابع خارجی خودشون رو بخونی و قبول بشی!!
اینو بخون:
بعد از گرفتن مدرک کارشناسی(همون هزینه هایی که من گفتم) مرتبط با پزشکی باید پس  از آن امتحان بسیار سخت MCAT را پاس کرده و در انتها وارد دانشگاه پزشکی  می شوند.پس از چهار سال تحصیل پزشکی و گذراندن یک و نیم سال دوره  بیمارستانی به این افراد مدرک MD داده می شود.medical doctor که با این  مدرک امکان طبابت نیست.چراکه دوره اینترنشیپ ندارند و از دانشکده پزشکی  خارج می شوند.

*
اینا همه اطلاعاتی بود که من میدونستم دیگه چیزی نمیدونم...
ولی قطعا هزینه از 1 میلیارد بالاتر میره..هزینه زندگی هم هستش با دلار 3هزارتومن...امیدوارم اول تحقیق کنی بعد تصمیم بگیری..کشورای خوبه دیگه ای هستن که هزینه خیلی کمتره و خوب هم هستن...امیدوارم موفق باشی*

----------


## Love_Heart

> بحث ما این بود که بشه مستقیم پزشکی خوند توی دانشگاه دولتی که این ممنوعه..
> آها این همون آزمونی هستش که من گفتم نمیدونم اسمش چیه...یه چیزی تو مایه های کنکوره که باید منابع خارجی خودشون رو بخونی و قبول بشی!!
> اینو بخون:
> بعد از گرفتن مدرک کارشناسی(همون هزینه هایی که من گفتم) مرتبط با پزشکی باید پس  از آن امتحان بسیار سخت MCAT را پاس کرده و در انتها وارد دانشگاه پزشکی  می شوند.پس از چهار سال تحصیل پزشکی و گذراندن یک و نیم سال دوره  بیمارستانی به این افراد مدرک MD داده می شود.medical doctor که با این  مدرک امکان طبابت نیست.چراکه دوره اینترنشیپ ندارند و از دانشکده پزشکی  خارج می شوند.
> 
> اینا همه اطلاعاتی بود که من میدونستم دیگه چیزی نمیدونم...
> ولی قطعا هزینه از 1 میلیارد بالاتر میره..هزینه زندگی هم هستش با دلار 3هزارتومن...امیدوارم اول تحقیق کنی بعد تصمیم بگیری..کشورای خوبه دیگه ای هستن که هزینه خیلی کمتره و خوب هم هستن...امیدوارم موفق باشی


*آهان به یه نقطه نظر رسیدیم که پس میشه دانشگاه دولتیهمپزشکی امریکا درس خوند(اتباع خارجی)

بهشرطی که کارشناسی بخونیم اولا که قبلش باید کالج دوسالشو بخونی

بعد امتحان ام کت میدی که صد برابر کنکور میگن سخته

انو اصلا نفهمیدم
اینا* اینو بخون:بعد از گرفتن مدرک کارشناسی(همون هزینه هایی که من گفتم) مرتبط با پزشکی باید پس از آن امتحان بسیار سخت MCAT را پاس کرده و در انتها وارد دانشگاه پزشکی می شوند.پس از چهار سال تحصیل پزشکی و گذراندن یک و نیم سال دوره بیمارستانی به این افراد مدرک MD داده می شود.medical doctor که با این مدرک امکان طبابت نیست.چراکه دوره اینترنشیپ ندارند و از دانشکده پزشکی خارج می شوند.
*چرا نمیشه طبابت کرد؟

بعد راستی اگر دانشگاه دولتی امریکا پزشکیقبول شدی بازم باید 800 میلیون رو بپردازی یا کاهش پیدا میکنه

اخه میگن دانشگاه خصوصیاش این هزینه رو میگیرن دولتی هم میگیرن

ولی خوبیش اینه که اگر پزشکی بخونی اونجا اونقدر پول در میاری برای 10 نسل بعدت نه؟

میگن اصلا مدرک مارو قبول ندارن جتی اگر علوم پایه رو تموم کنی بازم باید مراحل امریکا تبعیت کنی

حالا فرق خصوصی با دانشگاه دولتی امریکا رشته پزشکی فقط از نظر هزینس یا ...
*

----------


## Dc.Nima

> *آهان به یه نقطه نظر رسیدیم که پس میشه دانشگاه دولتیهمپزشکی امریکا درس خوند(اتباع خارجی)
> 
> بهشرطی که کارشناسی بخونیم اولا که قبلش باید کالج دوسالشو بخونی
> 
> بعد امتحان ام کت میدی که صد برابر کنکور میگن سخته
> 
> انو اصلا نفهمیدم
> اینا* اینو بخون:بعد از گرفتن مدرک کارشناسی(همون هزینه هایی که من گفتم) مرتبط با پزشکی باید پس از آن امتحان بسیار سخت MCAT را پاس کرده و در انتها وارد دانشگاه پزشکی می شوند.پس از چهار سال تحصیل پزشکی و گذراندن یک و نیم سال دوره بیمارستانی به این افراد مدرک MD داده می شود.medical doctor که با این مدرک امکان طبابت نیست.چراکه دوره اینترنشیپ ندارند و از دانشکده پزشکی خارج می شوند.
> *چرا نمیشه طبابت کرد؟
> ...




 :Yahoo (94): 

آغا الان رفتی آمریکا .... پزشکی شم  گرفتی و اصن شدی دکتر علی سمیعی !

آخرش چی ؟!

اگه به پزشکی علاقه داری بشین همینجا زورت بزن !

 اگه پولش داری برو مالزی هم lvl  دانشگاه خوبی داره هم طبیعت و .... !  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## avernus

> *آهان به یه نقطه نظر رسیدیم که پس میشه دانشگاه دولتیهمپزشکی امریکا درس خوند(اتباع خارجی)
> 
> بهشرطی که کارشناسی بخونیم اولا که قبلش باید کالج دوسالشو بخونی
> 
> بعد امتحان ام کت میدی که صد برابر کنکور میگن سخته
> 
> انو اصلا نفهمیدم
> اینا* اینو بخون:بعد از گرفتن مدرک کارشناسی(همون هزینه هایی که من گفتم) مرتبط با پزشکی باید پس از آن امتحان بسیار سخت MCAT را پاس کرده و در انتها وارد دانشگاه پزشکی می شوند.پس از چهار سال تحصیل پزشکی و گذراندن یک و نیم سال دوره بیمارستانی به این افراد مدرک MD داده می شود.medical doctor که با این مدرک امکان طبابت نیست.چراکه دوره اینترنشیپ ندارند و از دانشکده پزشکی خارج می شوند.
> *چرا نمیشه طبابت کرد؟
> ...


سلام به نقطه نظری نرسیدیم من گفتم که بخوای مستقیم بشینی پزشکی ممنوعه برای اتباع خارجی که این صد در صد درسته!!!بخوای کارشناسی رشته مرتبط با پزشکی  رو بگیری خدا میدونه چقدر هزینه زندگی و دانشگاهت بشه که من گفتم توی پست های قبلی...بهتره از یکی بپرسی که اطلاعاتش بهتر باشه..تا اونجا که من میدونم کسی برای پزشکی با این شرایط آمریکا نمیره!!!

----------


## دنیا99

Up

----------


## دنیا99

دوستانی که از شرایط دانشگاه ازاد مثل مشهدو تهران اصفهان یا شیراز خبر دارن لطفا اطلاعاتشونو در اختیار ما قرار بدن نیاز دارم 
مثل تفاوت هر کدوم با دانشگاهای دولتی 
شهریه 
و از این قبیل 
پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد مشهد چجوریه؟

----------


## دنیا99

Up

----------

